# Question about Navionics chip for a Lowrance LCX 15 ci



## Hose Puller

I currently have a LCX 15 ci on my boat. In it I have an older Freedom Maps chip for it that works fine however it doesn't show depth contours. I purchased a 09 Navionics Premium Hot Maps for my I-Finder H2O that works great. I tried using the Navionics chip in my LCX-15 and nothing will come up. When I go into map data it shows no available chips other than the Lowrance. When I go into the menu that says "Draw map data" it shows a Navionics box that is marked. I go into that menu and all the options are marked. Still my unit will not show any data. Is it possible that this chip is too new for my LCX-15 or am I missing something? I have searched Lowrance and Navionics websites and haven't found any usefull information. Can anyone help me? Thanks.


----------



## Lucky Dog

Your unit might be too old, I did not see it on their compatibility chart,

http://www.navionics.com/MarineCompatiblePlotters_PlatinumPlus.asp?GuideType=1

Give them a call and see what they might be able to do for you. They are good to work with.


----------



## lilmule

older unit uses a different format,premium is above what it can display however a less detailed may work,his web link is a good place to check.
Platnum ,works on mostly high end newer models,then gold and silver,premium,and then standard hotmaps.
Remember even with depth contour all maps gps or printed normally show depth at summer pool,not at winter draw down.
And several versions of each were made so can be viewed with different models and brands so a hotmaps premium made for one wont always work on another.Thus why some are cmap others are a different card.


----------



## Hose Puller

Thanks for your help guys. I E-mailed Navionics and asked them for help. Hopefully they can help me find a chip that will work.


----------



## L Carr

The 15 will only run HotMaps Classic charts. The processor is too slow to run anything larger than a 128 mg MMC chart. It will not run any of the newer Navionics SD or MSD cards due to their MB sizes.

The HotMaps Classics were discontinued last summer. PM me as I know a couple of retailers that might have them. They are VERY Very tough to find and always get full price now. They are like $130 if you can find one. But they are the only Navionics HotMaps inland lake/near shore Great Lakes charts that will work in your 15.

Larry


----------



## captjimtc

The lakemaster pro cards also work well in LCX-15's and the contours are great. Not always super accurate but alot better than nothing.


----------

